# Possible connection to thyroid



## Billy D.P. (Apr 12, 2016)

In reading this forum for over a year now it's become quite clear that many people here are suffering not just from DP but from a few other health concerns as well. It seems DP may either cause other malfunctions or is somehow related. As a sufferer of thyroid problems I see many people with symptoms that align with thyroid disorders and I'd encourage people to get some bloodwork done just to be sure.

Anyway, this is a great article I just stumbled on that has some pretty convincing information regarding thyroid disorders and mental illness. Worth a read...

http://hypothyroidmom.com/13-things-helped-this-hypothyroid-man-beat-chronic-mental-illness/


----------



## Notme (Jan 12, 2017)

Well you got me poking around about thyroid. I think it's time to get all levels checked again since I found that I still have Hashimoto's even though I had my thyroid removed. Hmmm, makes me wonder if it aggravated my depression. Wish I could remember the last few years better.


----------



## dissociative12 (Mar 1, 2017)

I was diagosed with hypothyroid. My levels are 'normal' now apparently. I really need to ask to get a print off of said levels.


----------



## enroute (Sep 3, 2013)

I think everyone should have a physical just to be on the safe side. I had no issues physically.


----------

